# Vinyl on yoga mats, can it be done?



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope this is the right place to ask this question: I have some non-toxic PVC yoga mats and would like to personalize with vinyl. Two questions: 1. Which type of vinyl would adhere the best? And 2, (and more importantly)....will the mat hold up to the heat press? If so, has anyone tried it on something similar and how did they go about it. Thanks so much!
Cynthia


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cynthia, my first thought would be the heat would be a bad application. Maybe an outdoor sign vinyl. Maybe someone else will chime in. Mike


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Cynthia, my first thought would be the heat would be a bad application. Maybe an outdoor sign vinyl. Maybe someone else will chime in. Mike


Yes, Mike, that was my thought also; however, I am not sure if sign vinyl will stick to the mat (it is also waffled-textured). Thanks for the help. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

We have applied to yoga mats with out a problem. Used t-shirt vinyl (theraflex) and set the press at a lower temp (200) than what we do shirts at (350). Either cut a Teflon sheet larger than the press, or use a sheet to prevent the heat from transferring beyond the edges of the press, on to the vinyl mat surface. Just press it for about 10 sec, and repeat a couple of times. Anything with a texture (and yes vinyl maps do have a texture, albeit ever-so slight). Did try with outdoor vinyl but they eventually pealed off the map (moisture, being rubbed around the edges too much) so tried the heat press and worked great.


----------

